

Collaboration on the Moon. Why not? :) - akumpf
http://luunr.com/?preview
For those who arrive at the landing/teaser page and feel confused, here's the kind of things the chaos collective has done in the past. Can't wait to see what happens when they're all put together!<p>http://chaoscollective.org/projects/<p>In particular:<p>Space (a collaborative code editor) + JamPad (a ultra simple drawing app) + Jot (inspirational notepad) + Luunr Chat (discuss anything with anyone and embed anywhere).
======
akumpf
For those who arrive at the landing/teaser page and feel confused, here's the
kind of things the chaos collective has done in the past. Can't wait to see
what happens when they're all put together!

<http://chaoscollective.org/projects/>

In particular:

Space (a collaborative code editor) + JamPad (a ultra simple drawing app) +
Jot (inspirational notepad) + Luunr Chat (discuss anything with anyone and
embed anywhere).

